# Duda con Módulo Bluetooth BLE



## latino18hvm (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola Amigos del foro

Tengo una pregunta con respecto al HM-10 Modulo Bluetooth BLE

Puedo utilizar este modulo y conectarlo a cualquier dispositivo android, ios, etc.
o solo dispositivos con bluetooth con soporte BLE

Es para control desde smarthphone de cualquier proyecto pero la idea es que funcione con cualquier dispositivo con bluetooth.

y si no es así, hay algún modo de poder hacerlo funcionar con bluetooth convencionales o que modulo me recomiendan que sean universales.
Gracias ...


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 17, 2014)

Mmmmm buena pregunta.
Hace un tiempo compré unos modulitos sensorTag de Texas Instruments que vienen con un chip parecido (cc2541, el HM-10 trae cc2540), y me pasó que soporta solo BLE = low energy y no bluetooth clásico. 
Me tuve que comprar un adaptador BLE para la compu y así pude usarlo.

Viendo la página del cc2540:
http://www.ti.com/product/cc2540
no me parece que sea compatible con bluetooth clásico (con clásico me refiero a bluetooth v2.0 o v2.1).

Esta página parece confirmar que no:
http://www.ti.com/lsds/ti/wireless_connectivity/bluetooth_bluetooth-ble/overview.page
Ahí separa bluetooth BLE de bluetooth dual (ble + clásico) y bluetooth clásico (v2.x)


----------



## latino18hvm (Dic 22, 2014)

Gracias amigo si me toco al final comprarme un modulo hc-06 y este ble lo voy a utilizar para intercomunicación.
Otra pregunta, el modulo hc-06 tiene una distancia establecida, voy a utilizarla para conexión con smarthphone pero necesito que tenga mas rango de transferencia de datos de smarthphone a modulo y viceversa, sera que con una distancia de 25 a 30 metros el smarthphone podrá mandar datos al modulo correctamente sabiendo que la potencia del smarthphone es mucho menor que la del modulo
Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola latino18hvm, no contesté antes porque estaba afuera desconectado un poco de todo.
El rango de transferencia no se puede asegurar a ciencia cierta, por eso en las especificaciones siempre se encuentra algún dato de línea de vista (sin ningún obstáculo entre emisor y receptor).
Además en esa banda esta todo: bluetooth, wi-fi, microondas... garantizar calidad de servicio dependerá bastante del entorno.
De acuerdo con lo que decís, con un smartphone no tenemos mucho control de que potencia se transmite, quizás podrías experimentar con antenas con mayor ganancia [dBi] del lado del hc-06. De esa forma se aumenta la potencia de salida sin gastar más energía (antena pasiva), y también aumenta la sensibilidad en modo receptor. 
Quizás puedas elegir un patrón de radiación no isotrópico que va a tener la ventaja de focalizar mejor la energía al transmitir, y no recibir interferencia de señales que no interesan (al recibir señal desde 1 o 2 direcciones por ejemplo).


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola, La pregunta es Quien utilio el modulo HM-10? no logro vincularlo con el celular. Tengo un Mkotorola con Android pero quiero vincularlo como lo haria con un HC-06 pero no me deja porque es? No es Sencillo como el otro? pórque necesito conectarlo a un PIC el modulo y hacer un Programa para Android pero si no logo vincularlo nose ni como comenzar. HC-06 puedo hacerlo pero ese No. Cual es el Secreto? Saben?


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 24, 2017)

Que Motorola es? primero verifica que tienes Bluetooth 4.0 o BLE, tengo un andriod sin esa capacidad y no detecta una SensorTag (usa el CC2541 como el HM-10), tampoco ni notebook la detecta ya que tiene Bluetooth 3.0, en cambio mi lumia no tiene problemas y también la notebook de mi tía puede detectarlo.


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 25, 2017)

Tengo un Moto Z, lo raro que cuando activo el bluetooth del celular aparece en la lista el modulo al seleccionar no me deja vincularlo como lo haria por ejemplo con el modulo HC-06, porque complican? no es solo seleccionar y Listo?


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 25, 2017)

Pues no tengo el modulo en cuestión así que no sabría decirte, para reprogramar mi tarjeta ocuparía otro programador que tampoco tengo.

Colocas bien las password? es 000000, en el HC-05 es 1234.


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 26, 2017)

No me deja vincular, no puedo poner código ni nada en los otros preguntan cómo el HC06 pero este no. Directamente no deja. Por eso sí alguien pudo? O que secreto hay? Es raro este módulo HM-10


----------

